# Cuts for back leaning trees. Split-level.



## MrDave (Feb 6, 2017)

There are a number of cuts to use for back-leaning trees, my preference is a split-level - what's yours?


----------



## northmanlogging (Feb 6, 2017)

Not a bad idea there.

Generally I'll just cut the back first, set a wedge, then face it it up.


----------



## madhatte (Feb 6, 2017)

Yeah, split cuts are for when the tree isn't big enough to get a wedge in otherwise. Backcut first is the normal method for those guys. Another trick that has worked for me before is if you run out of wedge you can bore underneath the back cut and pound in another wedge. It doesn't always work but it's handy on little guys that won't swing.


----------



## rwoods (Feb 6, 2017)

madhatte, so you occasionally make stumps like this, except closer to the ground and with a Humboult?




Ron


----------



## Westboastfaller (Feb 6, 2017)

Compression drop snap and a pusher tree. or as Northman said back cut first on small Dia against the lean.
Also what I do on very small Dia is tip cut half my high side. once I'm deep enough to clear the back then I bore in, leaving a little strap then I cut to the hinge. I load up with a side wedge a bit, then cut the little tab out. Wedge where its best suited.

A couple issues with that cut is you are fighting a little more vertical holding wood.You may be limitating the ability to wedge from one side or put one on an unfavorable side. The sequence is important too as the saw can be caught in a bypass kerf.

That's how I cut large diameter forward lean. You're backward man.

Welcome to the site


----------



## madhatte (Feb 7, 2017)

rwoods said:


> madhatte, so you occasionally make stumps like this, except closer to the ground and with a Humboult?
> 
> View attachment 556489



Yep. It's not my favorite way of doing things, but any port in a storm, right?


----------

